# Moving stuff back to England



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

I will hopefully be moving back to England at the end of July
But it would be really helpful if I could move some household bits and small furniture back. One company quoted 250 GBP per cubic square metre
Surely there has to be a cheaper way?
Has anyone 'been there done it'? Can anyone recommend a reputable company or an alternative way to save some money?
Thank you


----------



## patriceann (Jun 19, 2011)

Mummytotwo said:


> I will hopefully be moving back to England at the end of July
> But it would be really helpful if I could move some household bits and small furniture back. One company quoted 250 GBP per cubic square metre
> Surely there has to be a cheaper way?
> Has anyone 'been there done it'? Can anyone recommend a reputable company or an alternative way to save some money?
> Thank you


we are moving from England to Athens at the end of july ... wonder if we could help eachother out by using the same removal company ... how much are you moving??


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

patriceann said:


> we are moving from England to Athens at the end of july ... wonder if we could help eachother out by using the same removal company ... how much are you moving??


Not a lot really. A double bed and mattress, a single bed and mattress. Bedding and winter clothes. Books, a few toys and possibly a sofa.

What sort of price are we looking at?


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

*Minimum paper work*

Hmmm, £250 sounds quite reasonable to me. I have a quote of 2,000 Euro as a minimum to ship to west coast of USA.
From other shipments I know minimum paperwork is about €100.

Cheers,


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Moving stuff back to the UK*

This is probably much too late for you now as I am sure you have already arranged something .... but for others wishing to leave this God-forsaken island, there is a company called WHITE VAN COMPANY (or something like that) - they go between Crete and the UK on a regular basis .... very cheap. Check them out.


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

unhappybunny said:


> This is probably much too late for you now as I am sure you have already arranged something .... but for others wishing to leave this God-forsaken island, there is a company called WHITE VAN COMPANY (or something like that) - they go between Crete and the UK on a regular basis .... very cheap. Check them out.


No it's not too late! Thank you very much - I will check them out!


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

mummytotwo said:


> no it's not too late! Thank you very much - i will check them out!


good luck x


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Removals*

This is their website


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Removals*

This is their website
White Van Man Removals & Couriers Hastings - Removals to Crete


----------



## Herbert (Jan 15, 2010)

*Removal Company from Greece to UK*

You should also try - they are usually cheaper than man-and-van outfits because they are a bigger company. Plus they are BAR-registered, fully-trained etc.


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Moving stuff back to the UK*



Herbert said:


> You should also try Nomad International - they are usually cheaper than man-and-van outfits because they are a bigger company. Plus they are BAR-registered, fully-trained etc.


If you only have a few items, then the White Van Man is still your best option ... but ... do you really really want to take a couple of beds and stuff back with you ? Unless they hold great sentimental value then I suggest you leave them, get back to the UK, and buy some new stuff. This is never worth it !!!!! Still believe the White Van company is your best option if you are determined to take everything back. Good luck my friend.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

unhappybunny said:


> If you only have a few items, then the White Van Man is still your best option ... but ... do you really really want to take a couple of beds and stuff back with you ? Unless they hold great sentimental value then I suggest you leave them, get back to the UK, and buy some new stuff. This is never worth it !!!!! Still believe the White Van company is your best option
> 
> I used White Man Van three years ago and he was cheap and excellent. Haven't seen him around for a year, Nomad seems to have become the favourite here now. Check he is still operating.


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

torba said:


> unhappybunny said:
> 
> 
> > If you only have a few items, then the White Van Man is still your best option ... but ... do you really really want to take a couple of beds and stuff back with you ? Unless they hold great sentimental value then I suggest you leave them, get back to the UK, and buy some new stuff. This is never worth it !!!!! Still believe the White Van company is your best option
> ...


----------



## Mummytotwo (Apr 21, 2011)

Just for those wondering, the "White Van Man" quote was actually quite a bit cheaper ( and they were very friendly) than "Nomad" But it does sound like Nomad provide a bit more of a service with regards unloading boxes in certain room on delivery etc.............
I suppose this would be helpful if it was a complete household move and your new accomodation was up 3 flights of stairs. But for us, the cheaper the better!

My hotmail inbox showed there was a message from 'Personal Courier' and I was wondering if there would be another quote/offer from another one-man outfit. But it seems he either changed his mind and deleted the post or the moderators here did

Thanks again, peeps!


----------



## corfiot (Jul 10, 2011)

I've now changed my profile as requested from personalcourier to Corfiot and apologise if I offended anyone. My intention was not to break any rules. Have a great weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

